# jet boat carnage (whos got pics)



## brianb2247 (Mar 4, 2015)

just wondering who tears their boats up as well post pics tell stories


----------



## Riverdog (Mar 6, 2015)

Here's something I saw on youtube.

[youtube]7bUP7dAsao0[/youtube]

https://youtu.be/7bUP7dAsao0
patrick lumba2 months ago

foot hit the end of a log and driver lost the tiller﻿


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 6, 2015)

Damn!!!


----------



## amk (Mar 7, 2015)

Face meet tree


----------



## Jeeper (Mar 7, 2015)

*Thats gonna leave a mark*


----------



## BigTerp (Mar 9, 2015)

Here is what I've managed to do to mine over the past year.

Completely destroyed my foot last spring. Was fishing the local river and it was up due to spring rains. Found a nice looking cove and proceeded to run back it. Thought it was free flowing river, but it was actually stagnant water that was accessible because the river was up, so no riffles to indicate rocks. Smacked a pretty big rock at full throttle (around 28mph) that was only about and inch or two below the water surface. Below are the results. 











Later that summer hit and got beached on a few rocks. Wasn't even going fast enough to plane. But must have hit it just right in an already compromised spot on my hull bottom. It's amazing how fast a 1" x 1/4" size hole can fill a boat with water. Didn't even realize I had put a hole in the hull until I noticed my sandals floating in water on the boat floor. Was able to get off the rocks and to shore pretty quickly though. Got it welded back up that week and was back on the water by the following weekend.















Busted up my drain hole on yet another rock on opening day of goose season this past fall. Wasn't as bad as my first two incidents above, but enough that it leaked pretty good. After welding it, poorly, it fixed the leak but the crappy weld caused me bad cavitation issues. Went back and cleaned up the welds and now all is good.










I have a nice dent in my center keel about 2 feet or so in front of the transom that was put there sometime during this past winter/duck season. Haven't had the chance to inspect it really well yet with all the snow and cold weather, but I'm sure that'll be the next spot to open up. If it survives this spring/summer I'll have to address it before hunting season. Definitely don't want to open up the hull with air temps in the teens and water temps near freezing!!


----------



## Brian J (Mar 9, 2015)

Had a little mishap coming home from a tournament one day. Pucker factor was pretty high for a few seconds, but fortunately nothing or no one was hurt. Welded trailer back together with bracing on inside and outside of break, re-wired trailer, had cover repaired, and was back on the river the following weekend. Boat was not harmed.


----------



## Abraham (Mar 9, 2015)

That's awesome. You should tell the story for all of our sakes.


----------



## ramrod1 (Mar 10, 2015)

Riverdog said:


> Here's something I saw on youtube.
> 
> [youtube]7bUP7dAsao0[/youtube]
> 
> ...




That is great!


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Mar 10, 2015)

Brain....I don't know if that's bad luck or good luck! Holy crap...not even a scratch on the boat!


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Mar 10, 2015)

And that's why I bought the heavy duty trailer for my little boat. lol


----------



## Riverdog (Mar 10, 2015)

Brian J said:


> Had a little mishap coming home from a tournament one day. Pucker factor was pretty high for a few seconds, but fortunately nothing or no one was hurt. Welded trailer back together with bracing on inside and outside of break, re-wired trailer, had cover repaired, and was back on the river the following weekend. Boat was not harmed.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1



Did that trailer have a made in china tag? LOL



BigTerp said:


> Here is what I've managed to do to mine over the past year.
> 
> Completely destroyed my foot last spring. Was fishing the local river and it was up due to spring rains. Found a nice looking cove and proceeded to run back it. Thought it was free flowing river, but it was actually stagnant water that was accessible because the river was up, so no riffles to indicate rocks. Smacked a pretty big rock at full throttle (around 28mph) that was only about and inch or two below the water surface. Below are the results.
> 
> ...



I hate those rocks just under the surface. Hit one at almost full throttle, thought I put a good dent in the bottom of the boat. Turns out, only the jet foot hit. Only had to replace the grates thankfully.


----------



## brianb2247 (Mar 10, 2015)

it sucks when you hit a rock and you and your gear pile on top of your buddie in the front of the boat


----------



## PSG-1 (Mar 11, 2015)

All these nasty pictures of rock strikes remind me of why I stay below the eastern seaboard fall line with my jet boat! :shock: 

I've been tempted to cross lateral steps and rapids in the Santee and Great Pee Dee Rivers, but thought better about it. Think I'll just kayak and raft those sections that have rocks, and I'll keep the jet boat down here in the swamps and marshes of the coastal floodplain.

Even down here on the coast, there are hazards, like oyster beds, sandbars, and logs in freshwater rivers. But none of those tend to exact the level of damage caused by a rock strike. Only mishap I had with my jet was striking a submerged metal pipe just under the surface at mid-tide. Some knot-head used it to mark the edge of a channel (ever hear of PVC pipe?) Anyhow, I slid across it, and it made a slight crease, then when it got to the transom, it ripped the plug hole and the corner weld open, then as the boat slid off, it broke my steering bracket on my jet nozzle. So, not only was I taking on water, but also had no way to steer to make it back to the hill. Had to get towed in. Fortunately, I had a bilge pump, as well as a rag to jam in the hole. Welded it back together, and it was good to go. But I have no desire to repeat it, especially on an inland river 2 hours from home.


----------



## lovedr79 (Mar 11, 2015)

WOW! that video had me ducking sitting here in my office! thats the one thing that scares me about a jet boat. you have ro run it wide open to make it but the risk/reward, does the reward outweigh the reward?


----------



## BigTerp (Mar 11, 2015)

Riverdog said:


> I hate those rocks just under the surface. Hit one at almost full throttle, thought I put a good dent in the bottom of the boat. Turns out, only the jet foot hit. Only had to replace the grates thankfully.



I've done the same many times. Try to keep my tilt assist on the "open" position which allows the motor to kick up easier when it hits. Always nerve racking until I can get out and inspect the foot for damage. The bottom of my old foot was pretty beat up!!!


----------



## lowe1648 (Mar 11, 2015)

I have managed to not open my hull up yet but have damaged a few things along with myself. A few big dents, one shoe, one concussion, and one outboard hood. My back and pride might of been hurt once or twice while sitting high and dry.


----------



## Brian J (Mar 11, 2015)

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> Brain....I don't know if that's bad luck or good luck! Holy crap...not even a scratch on the boat!



Actually, it was a blessing. The boat was running right beside us for roughly 500 feet before veering off the road and into the ditch. It was getting enough air underneath the front of the boat so it looked like it was getting pulled by an invisible truck. We were traveling south toward Vichy on US 63 (two lane highway) just outside of Vienna. All heck broke loose about a quarter mile north of the county road that goes to Moreland's and the trailer actually "auto-piloted" for about 1000 feet before coming to rest in the ditch. 

Trailer was a solid trailer made by a reputable manufacturer here in Missouri and I would have no qualms at all about owning another one. The problem was that several years prior, I had kinked the tongue while tightening the u-bolts that held the winch stand in place. The trailer tongue always flexed a little there and eventually a little crack began to form at the kink. One thing lead to another and that day it finally broke. Upon inspecting the rust on the tongue where it broke, I am pretty confident that this was definitely something that happened over time and could have been prevented had I inspected the trailer periodically. 

I was on the phone with a friend of mine when the trailer broke and to hear him tell what I was saying during all of this is quite comical. I apparently got pretty excited.........


----------



## KMixson (Mar 11, 2015)

There are hazards out there. One time I was in my canoe and was paddling at a pretty fast rate when I crossed a stump barely submerged under water. I saw the bottom of the canoe look like a wave coming at me. I stopped with the stump right in the middle of the canoe. I had a devil of a time trying to free myself from that predicament. The canoe was bowed up in the middle with me in the rear and all my gear in the front. I was surprised it didn't crack the fiberglass in half.


----------



## brianb2247 (Mar 11, 2015)

just put a bilge pump in 1100gph. definitely learned my lesson on that one


----------



## PSG-1 (Mar 12, 2015)

brianb2247 said:


> just put a bilge pump in 1100gph. definitely learned my lesson on that one



+1!!

I have one of those, as well as an 800gph in the bilge of my jet boat, and then a 500gph pump for the main deck. Also, the pressure-fed bilge that goes to the jet unit, I think it pumps around 250-300gph. So, all together, I can pump about 2700 gph from that boat. But around here, with all the parasailing boats, booze cruisers, and ocean cowboys that intentionally throw a 2-3 ft wake, you need that much.


----------



## BigTerp (Mar 12, 2015)

After my hull hole last summer I'm been wanting to install another bilge pump in my boat. Currently have a 750gph, and it couldn't keep up with the 1" x 1/4" gash. My current one is on the starboard side of my bilge. Where should I install a second? Right beside my current one, or on the port side of the bilge? But my port side is clogged up with a spare gas can and anchor.


----------



## Riverdog (Mar 12, 2015)

PSG-1 said:


> All these nasty pictures of rock strikes remind me of why I stay below the eastern seaboard fall line with my jet boat! :shock:





PSG-1 said:


> But around here, with all the parasailing boats, booze cruisers, and ocean cowboys that intentionally throw a 2-3 ft wake, you need that much.:



That's the nice thing about river running, you don't run into those people. The peace you get is worth the risk.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Mar 12, 2015)

Where I am going to run, the water is less than 3 ft deep. You need a helmet more than a life jacket!


----------



## PSG-1 (Mar 13, 2015)

Riverdog said:


> PSG-1 said:
> 
> 
> > All these nasty pictures of rock strikes remind me of why I stay below the eastern seaboard fall line with my jet boat! :shock:
> ...



I agree completely! During the summer, I hate it out here on the inlet. WAY too many booze cruisers with no CFC, and no brains. The beach becomes a giant-drunk fest. On an inland river, I'm lucky if I see another boat, even in the summer time. I just turn around when I see the first set of rapids, rocks, or lateral steps in a river. Going up doesn't scare me...it's the thought of going back downstream, especially if they shut off the flow from a dam while I'm upstream of those lateral steps.


----------



## GARoughneck (Mar 22, 2015)

Not sure if this classafies as "carnage" but it could have been if not for .190 bottom with 1/2 UHMW, I hit a rock just below the surface yesterday that moved the right side of the boat up while running about 28 mph. The hit did not sound bad but you knew you hit hard as it lifted the boat up a good deal. After looking at it on the trailer you can see the scratch (new boat) on the bottom, made a small dent but overall did what it was designed to do! Having owned two other .100 gauge boats with no UHMW I can tell you the outcome would have been much different including a possible insurance claim!

Be safe!

Steve


----------



## brianb2247 (Mar 23, 2015)

Im on the edge with uhmw found a sheet .250 4feet by 10 feet 375 bucks on grainger.com


----------



## amk (Mar 23, 2015)

I will try to get a picture. last summer I did one of the little 180 spins these inboard jets are so good at. unfortunately when I completed the turn I spun into a log my foot slid forward hard into my console which is sheet aluminum it went in between my toes and split my foot about 1/2". Had to go to the emergency room and get 18 stitches.


----------



## KMixson (Mar 23, 2015)

amk said:


> I will try to get a picture. last summer I did one of the little 180 spins these inboard jets are so good at. unfortunately when I completed the turn I spun into a log my foot slid forward hard into my console which is sheet aluminum it went in between my toes and split my foot about 1/2". Had to go to the emergency room and get 18 stitches.




Ouch!


----------



## Abraham (Mar 23, 2015)

amk said:


> I will try to get a picture. last summer I did one of the little 180 spins these inboard jets are so good at. unfortunately when I completed the turn I spun into a log my foot slid forward hard into my console which is sheet aluminum it went in between my toes and split my foot about 1/2". Had to go to the emergency room and get 18 stitches.



Man that sounds terrible. Makes my feet hurt just thinking about it lol. 

Not my wreck but here's a boat a friend and I found last summer on the verdigris after a big storm. Looked like it had been there for a while but was cool anyways.


----------



## amk (Mar 23, 2015)

Found a pic on wife's computer. 

Always wear shoes!


----------



## PSG-1 (Mar 24, 2015)

Ouch!


----------



## Riverdog (Mar 24, 2015)

Abraham said:


> amk said:
> 
> 
> > I will try to get a picture. last summer I did one of the little 180 spins these inboard jets are so good at. unfortunately when I completed the turn I spun into a log my foot slid forward hard into my console which is sheet aluminum it went in between my toes and split my foot about 1/2". Had to go to the emergency room and get 18 stitches.
> ...



https://youtu.be/QN_Nod65e7o?t=1m52s
[youtube]KEpQY2ncMLA?t=42s[/youtube]


----------



## Riverdog (Mar 24, 2015)

PSG-1 said:


> Ouch!


+2 :shock:


----------



## Flat_Bottum (Apr 3, 2015)

Dont have any photos, but on my jet jons second shake down run I was cruising down the river in a wide area and was coming up to a place where the river made a slight curve to the left and narrowed in to about 1/4 of what it usually is. As I came into the curve, I let off the throttle a little too much and the boat headed toward the right bank. Thought " you need throttle to turn idiot" and laid into the throttle...which shot me like a bullet straight into the bank which to my luck was just a straight up and down bank. Come to find out that my steering heim joint on the jet pump had broke which is why I couldn't turn, thought I needed more throttle to turn but I didn't. Learning to drive a pump is a learning process haha. Luckily nobody was seriously hurt except for my inner thighs where I took out my console.


----------



## PSG-1 (Apr 4, 2015)

I've only put my jet boat hard aground a couple of times. The worst was a small sandbar just an inch or so under the surface. I came to an immediate stop, and bashed my shins on the console. Fortunately I wasn't going very fast. Another time I was in a narrow channel at low tide, not much wider than the boat, and maybe 1/2 a foot deep. The channel curved left, and I was following the curve. All of a sudden it felt like the boat wouldn't bank to make the turn, (probably too shallow to make the chine dig in) and it slid right, went straight up onto an mud flat/oyster bed. Never did figure out how that happened, but again I suspect the really shallow water created some kind of cushion effect under the hull which prevented me from being able to bank sharply and turn.


----------



## Riverdog (Apr 5, 2015)

Almost sank my boat the first time out. Had 3 people in the boat and was breaking in the motor. Rookie jet boat driver and slow speed, what could go wrong. :roll: 
Well....one shallow rocky (small rocks) section had some earthmoving size tires embedded in the rocks. I started sucking in rocks and had to shut it down. As we are floating back down, we started going sideways. Slid up one of the large tires broadside and came within an inch of the water coming over the side. Think "gopro jet boat sinks again" video :shock: 
Thankfully we were able jump out and struggle to lift it off the tire.


----------



## Riverdog (Apr 5, 2015)

What the hell...for anyone that hasn't seen that video, it's a youtube classic. 
enjoy  

[youtube]Yn3lOtabSNo[/youtube]

2:47 is the money shot.


----------

